# Skirt pattern



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Hi, I would like to get a pattern for a skirt-like they wore in the prairie days. Long, something I could wear layers under. I don't even know what it would be called. Does anyone know about finding something like this in the pattern books at Joannes? Thank you much!


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Look in the costume section of the pattern books.

Here is one, but it is more midevil:

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m40...age_id=915&search_control=display&list=search

Here is another:

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/m6140-products-11154.php?page_id=494

This one shows all the McCall costumes:

http://mccallpattern.mccall.com/halloween-pages-494.php?list=0

I would try all the books they have to see what you like best.


----------



## WildernesFamily (Mar 11, 2006)

Take a look here:

http://www.agelesspatterns.com/skirts_1.htm (esp. pages 3 & 4)

I have a pattern from one of the big name pattern companies that looks similar to the skirt the ladies wear on the Little House on the Prairie series. If I find it, I'll post the info.


----------



## mustangsally17 (Nov 3, 2007)

http://www.angelfire.com/planet/mcshelpsite/sewingstuff/freepatterns.html
This site has numerous free patterns for about anything you could want to sew. Keep scrolling down there are skirts and also period costumes.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

WOW! Thank You everyone, I had no idea what to look for. Lots of great choices. I decided that I better find a pattern-I was Shocked at the price of Wool and didn't want to just wing it. Haven't sewn much in years except the liners I make for my knitted hats I sell. Thanks again!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Here's another link to check out. .http://www.buckaroobobbins.com/. They are what I prefer for old time western or prairie type clothing.


----------



## Rockytopsis (Dec 29, 2007)

Just wanted to say thanks for all those sites, I found the Bonnet pattern I have been looking for and it was free. 
Again thanks
Nancy


----------



## Garnet (Sep 19, 2003)

I found this at MustangSally's link. Explanation for a 4-gore skirt, which looks at the bottom width you want (100" suggested) and divides by 4, etc.) I prefer 6 gores, so divide by 6. 

A 4 or 6 gore skirt minimizes the bulky gathers at the waist. I sometimes think of a prairie skirt as having a ruffle at the bottom. Three tiered skirts have also been called prairie skirts. I think they "add weight " though. And they involve a lot of gathering. Not so bad if you have a ruffler attachment for your sewing machine or a serger with differential feed. 

http://home.aol.com/lclacemker/goreskirt1.html


----------



## sewing nana (Oct 18, 2002)

The requested URL /lclacemker/goreskirt1.html was not found on this server not there..


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

If you're nervous about wasting your wool, buy some cheap muslin (I usually pick mine up on sale for less than $2.00 a yard) and make it with that first. That gives you the opportunity to get a "feel" for how it goes together, plus make any fitting adjustments before cutting into your expensive fabric.


----------

